
Show HN: MightyName.com – Search over 4.7M available English .com domains - mikkom
http://www.mightyname.com/_hn
======
user24
Be nice to merge it with a 2gram corpus sorted by frequency, so that word
pairs that simply don't occur in English (like "autonomous frown", "voice
glockenspiel", "harp speedboat") are less likely to be shown than words that
might conceivably make sense.

Another idea might be to POS tag the words and only present verb noun
combinations, but you'd have to play around a bit to see which parts of speech
rendered the best domains.

Anyway, here are some nice sounding domains I've found with this tool:

historicalreading.com

brokencurrency.com

bagelmoon.com

sofacake.com

dancebrick.com

wholesalerreport.com

slimyslime.com (if you're a slime retailer, this is a perfect domain!)

and some not-so-good ones:

tramprugby.com (I would pay to see this)

aftershavejustice.com

beanslime.com

depressedtuesday.com (can we make this a national holiday?)

~~~
aquarin
2gram corpus is not that easy to implement, but here is my implementation with
POS and frequency sorting. [http://buzzdomain.com](http://buzzdomain.com)

~~~
mikkom
IMHO 2-gram corpus is _very_ easy to implement, what do you find difficult
with it?

~~~
Todd
I've done this before. You're right. The CPU intensive part is the word search
itself. Building the combinations and finding adjacent words, which you've
already done. The ngram piece is straightforward by comparison. Just compare
the domain (with any hyphens removed) against a dictionary of concatenated
ngrams. You'll have to veryify that any hyphens occur on word breaks
afterwards, but it's a small price to pay for the simplicity of a string
compare (or key lookup). You will probably want to load all of your ngram
dictionaries into memory, though, or the search will be horribly slow.

------
Casseres
Awesome! Definitely some good and funny domain name suggestions in there.

One thing though: When searching for a word, such as "reed", it discovers
domains that have two different words that spell "reed" when placed together
such as "TreeDaisy.com". For the example "reed", I also get a lot of results
like "AgreedSummer.com" where the word I'm searching for makes up a different,
unrelated word.

Good job! I am bookmarking this site. Thank you.

~~~
xs
Besides "reed" here's another example "fee". It gives me feel and feet and
even coffee. I'd also like to search for a specific word and not part of other
words.

------
lince
Feedback: It is a little bit frustrating being able to see only 10 per page.
It makes me think about scrapping the site for the keywords that I am
interested.

Good job. Some cool domains there, added to tools bookmark.

~~~
mikkom
Thanks, I'll see how the domain list could be improved.

edit: It seems someone else decided to scrape too, please don't.

------
mikkom
Note that currently the word list is not that big (~2400 nouns), we'll be
adding more based on search terms so if the search gives you empty page you
might want to try again in few days.

~~~
ghubbard
Is there a way to anchor searches, so I can find names that start or end with
a particular string?

~~~
mikkom
At the moment no. The search matches words, not full domains.

edit: Now you can use suffix or prefix searches by using prefix* or *suffix

------
mstrem
For a moment I thought this service was the same as:
[http://searchdns.netcraft.com/](http://searchdns.netcraft.com/)

But then I realized it was the exact opposite.

------
klzns
The results for searching for "fucking" are hilarious .

------
jcampbell1
This is pretty cool. My preferred tool is
[http://leandomainsearch.com/](http://leandomainsearch.com/)

------
diasks2
I like the site. If a search returns no results you might want to alert the
user of this (i.e. 'no results found' or something similar). I couldn't tell
if it just wasn't loading or if my search actually didn't get any matches.

~~~
mikkom
Good point, thanks.

------
esalman
Not sure how the search works. I searched for 'amortize', 'amortization' etc.
because I am looking to host a script that generates amortization schedule.
Nothing returned.

~~~
mikkom
The word list is quite small at the moment, there are no amortize or
amortization words yet.

I'll probably add custom word search later.

~~~
esalman
Okay!

------
Lanzaa
How are you determining which domain names are available?

Also, you may want to add some sort of contact feature for people to leave
suggestions.

------
chrisfarms
idea for a realllllly naive ranking metric...

Take the words for the domain, so "airport smell" for airportsmell.com (yes
that was one of the random domains heh). Then do a search on Google for the
phrase, and fetch the number of results as a 'score'.

I'd be interested to see if this can pluck out "better" names from the pile.

------
alexcason
It's quite difficult to use because it takes ~10 seconds to refresh the list.
It's hard to get into a rhythm.

~~~
mikkom
Sorry about that, we are having some some heavy traffic right now.

------
kassner
Any chance to release the source code to people reuse this using another
languages? I'm kinda interested.

------
andrewgjohnson
For the search you should add a dropdown: domain begins with keyword, domain
ends with keyword & either

~~~
tmoullet
You can use * in a search to fine tune the results. Also, the length parameter
in the URL is editable.

~~~
andrewgjohnson
Makes sense, honestly though I'm a fairly tech savvy dude and I didn't realize
this at first. Probably more of a UX debate than anything else.

------
nixy
Amazed by the quality of some of the names, knownhell.com for instance.

Not as amazed by others, like stepbrotherdrizzle.com.

------
sbuccini
Slightly OT, but the randomly generated names would make fantastic names for
bands.

~~~
rtfeldman
Party game: view this site, posit that each link is to a band's website, and
debate what genre of music they play.

------
nekopa
A lot of the names have given me great business ideas.

------
pattle
I definitely going to buy livingstepgrandmother.com

------
rileyjshaw
Hmm... underpantsniece.com...

------
increment_i
www.racialmayonnaise.com

